# how clean is your house!!!!



## lilly (May 21, 2008)

don't know if any of you have watched that show How Clean is your House..but on occasion my son (10yrs) and i watch it.

he watches it to go ..ooH ahh..do people realy live like that!! and i explain some of them away~ as not all of us have had great guidance in life etc...at least that is the way i see it sometimes!

however..they also have fantastic tips! the latest i saw...was...about 20 drops of tea tree oil...into a spray bottle half filled with water....and then used for cleaning the filthiest dirt..mould and grime i have ever seen off a window sill!

such a good clean...cleaning product!.....guess what i am buying a new stock of this week!..

yeah you got it!!!

cheers! Lilly..xxx


----------



## Lane (May 22, 2008)

Excellent tip! I bought tons of Tea Tree Oil, only to find out I can not use it on my skin.  Would love to use it to clean with since it is just sitting around.


----------



## digit (May 22, 2008)

lilly said:
			
		

> How Clean is your House



I refuse to answer this.    I have never seen this show. I should watch it. I had a freind and I liked to go over to her house because it made mine look great.

I will try the tea tree oil. I have a steamer that I use for cleaning. Blasts scum right off the shower doors. I toyed with the idea of putting a few drops of EO in the tank but I worried that it may somehow damage the machine. I think because of the heat it would be for smell good reasons only.

My biggy cleaners are lemon juice, vinegar, and product called Kleen Free. The Kleen Free is wonderful because you mix various dilutions for the task. When I did a $$ comparison of it and all the claening products I had, Kleen Free won hands down. I even use Klee Free in my carpet cleaner. 

I found it when I had a senior kitty and we ended up with fleas. I did not want to put heavy chemicals on her. I never imagined that it would become my household cleaner.

Geez, all this talk about cleaning is motivating me to get off my tuff and do some.   

Digit


----------



## coral (May 22, 2008)

Eucalyptus oil can also be very helpful in the cleaning department.


----------



## dragonfly princess (May 22, 2008)

Ok kids lemme just tell ya!  I love a cleaning product called Awsome!  You can only get it at Dollar stores!  It cleans everything!!!!  They only let me buy 2 bottles at a time because they don't want the big chain stores to try and pick it up and charge an arm and a leg!!  Check it out!


----------



## IanT (May 22, 2008)

great tips!...lol i thought you were posing a question or a poll at first on how clean your house was...muahahha...mine is NOT clean!


----------



## Woodi (May 22, 2008)

What is in the product called 'Awesome'? 

The reason we like to use tea tree, baking soda, lemon etc.....is to avoid the toxic effect of many cleaning products. We also have a septic system which operates on good, healthy bacteria, which we must not kill with toxic stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

depends on what your definition of clean is...


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (May 22, 2008)

it will help to keep your shower clean if you keep a spray bottle with a few drops of tea tree, or lemon or almost any combo of antibacterial/antifungal eos. shake it up and spritz your shower after you are done. it really cuts down on funk growin on the shower cutain....


----------



## pepperi27 (May 23, 2008)

Wow those are awesome tips guys!


----------



## digit (May 23, 2008)

I used to use car wax on the shower doors every blue moon. Water beads and rolls off. Leaves no scum. I would toss the shower curtain liner in the washing machine on gentle cycle with some bleach once a week.

Digit


----------



## lilly (May 25, 2008)

WilsonFamilyPicnic said:
			
		

> it will help to keep your shower clean if you keep a spray bottle with a few drops of tea tree, or lemon or almost any combo of antibacterial/antifungal eos. shake it up and spritz your shower after you are done. it really cuts down on funk growin on the shower cutain....



i LOVE that tip!..clean and natural!! i will try it too.


----------



## lilly (May 25, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> great tips!...lol i thought you were posing a question or a poll at first on how clean your house was...muahahha...mine is NOT clean!



hehee your funny!

i am sure your house isnt' that bad...LOL


----------



## lilly (May 25, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Excellent tip! I bought tons of Tea Tree Oil, only to find out I can not use it on my skin.  Would love to use it to clean with since it is just sitting around.



great give it a try! shame you can't use it on your skin..however...now you have a use for it.


----------

